# rebooting



## jonphil

Anyone else having problems with the Tivo freezing / rebooting.

Last night Tivo rebooted twice after freezing. One freeze was down to Broadband and TV going down for some reason.

Tonight so far Tivo has froze and rebooted twice.
Just now it completely locked up and needed to be switched off and back on.

Just wondering if other people have had issues and if you needed to ring Virgin to sort it or if the box eventually settled down.

I love the new box, but the freezing / rebooting is getting annoying.


----------



## Digital Fanatic

jonphil said:


> Anyone else having problems with the Tivo freezing / rebooting.
> 
> Last night Tivo rebooted twice after freezing. One freeze was down to Broadband and TV going down for some reason.
> 
> Tonight so far Tivo has froze and rebooted twice.
> Just now it completely locked up and needed to be switched off and back on.
> 
> Just wondering if other people have had issues and if you needed to ring Virgin to sort it or if the box eventually settled down.
> 
> I love the new box, but the freezing / rebooting is getting annoying.


You need to call Support. That's not normal


----------



## RichardJH

jonphil said:


> Anyone else having problems with the Tivo freezing / rebooting.
> 
> Last night Tivo rebooted twice after freezing. One freeze was down to Broadband and TV going down for some reason.
> 
> Tonight so far Tivo has froze and rebooted twice.
> Just now it completely locked up and needed to be switched off and back on.
> 
> Just wondering if other people have had issues and if you needed to ring Virgin to sort it or if the box eventually settled down.
> 
> I love the new box, but the freezing / rebooting is getting annoying.


Yes same here 2 reboots and one message that said a hardware fault and please restart the recorder


----------



## warrenrb

Yes, I had a crash and automatic reboot in the middle of doing some searching last night. It's the second reboot I've had, and one lock-up where I had to power down the TiVo.

I'm sure my S1 must have crashed in 7-8 years of use, but I can't really remember it happening.


----------



## Karnak

My S1 has probably crashed about once every few months the last few years.

This isn't terribly encouraging...


----------



## jonphil

One thing I noticed is it seemed to crash more when I switched off the on screen TV.
Also noticed 2 crashes have been 'red circle' thing which on looking in the hints and tips I may have been able to try a GUI reset instead of switching off as it sounds much like what happened.
I've now left the TV on screen and see if it's more stable.


----------



## PeteM

Well, so far so good for me... no lockups or known reboots. But this thread prompted me to look for "Up Time", and its not in System Info where I'd expect to find it.

Is it missing, or hidden somewhere else?


----------



## mikerr

Hmm.. not had a single crash yet - I have notices rearranging series links/wishlist priorities is just as slow as the S1 tivo.
It sits there for a whiile with a please wait on screen, during which you can't watch TV or do anything else 

Just like the S1 but I'd have thought TiVo would have learned to multithread since S1 days... that indexing really should run in the background.


----------



## warrenrb

I think it's surprising how little a lot of it has evolved since the S1 (of course people will say that's because it was so good to begin with...)

It shocks me everytime I land on one of those original SD menus - I can't believe it would be that hard to have updated them after all this time. All the logic below is fine, it's just the display that needs to change. What have they been doing for the last 10 years! 

I agreed on the SP rearrange thing too - strange that it doesn't do it in the background still.

I noticed another odd quirk last night. I was watching the Arsenal game, and I was about 45 mins behind 'live'. Often when watching footy delayed, I'll use the first F/Forward (x3 I believe) to catch up a bit, as it's still relatively watchable. When I was doing that last night, it would speed up for maybe 4-5 seconds, then slow right down for a couple of seconds, then speed up again. It was very odd, and my S1 definitely didn't ever do that. Anyone care to give it a try and see if theirs does the same?


----------



## Brangdon

PeteM said:


> But this thread prompted me to look for "Up Time", and its not in System Info where I'd expect to find it.


With s1 boxes, it shows there but only if you enable the backdoor.

I know because I wanted to find out my s1 up time before the VM box replaces it.


----------



## jonphil

I could be wrong, but thought I saw uptime in system information screen or diagnostics ?


----------



## jonphil

Last night no freezing or random reboots  so far this evening the same.
Either a software update has fixed it or maybe tt was down to us transferring all our series links and thumbs up and down information in within a short space of time?


----------



## richw

Mine has rebooted twice today whilst I've been fiddling with it. The recent reboot was whilst recording two HD programs and I was playing around with the alternate audio tracks.


----------



## Pine Cladding

Just had a slight hiccup. I turned on to find that I had lost a lot of channels with a box showing that the current service was not available at the moment and to call 150 if the situation continues. Did a soft reboot and all is back as should be.


----------



## jonphil

First reboot in a couple of days. Was recording Aliens 3 on HD and looking at music videos. Searching for a video, froze and came up with a strange message like on demand wasn't available. (was weird as had loads of /////// in it and wasn't formatted on the menu's correctly at all.)

Tivo froze and eventually rebooted 

Is it possible that issues with on demand access / TV services could force the Tivo to reboot?


----------



## richw

Mine has just randomly rebooted again whilst watching an HD recording. Nothing else going on at all. I think it's time to start tracking reboots.


----------



## fysmd

Five reboots today!
It's getting a lot worse, anybody else have v frequent restarts?


----------



## fysmd

fysmd said:


> Five reboots today!
> It's getting a lot worse, anybody else have v frequent restarts?


Six now.


----------



## fysmd

fysmd said:


> Six now.


Seven 
Not happy.


----------



## fysmd

fysmd said:


> Seven
> Not happy.


Eight. FFS!


----------



## richw

Four reboots so far today that I've witnessed. Box is being replaced tomorrow


----------



## fysmd

Engineer came to mine.
I'd already cleared it's data back to valilla (retained recordings though) and it carried on rebooting. Engineer claimed that there was a network issue and didn't replace it.
Been stable ever since....


----------



## cwaring

Had my first one a few minutes ago. Was just FF/REW (can't remember which!) and it froze then re-booted. Was recording two things too  Thank goodness for +1s and repeats


----------



## Zaichik

fysmd said:


> Engineer came to mine.
> I'd already cleared it's data back to valilla (retained recordings though) and it carried on rebooting. Engineer claimed that there was a network issue and didn't replace it.
> Been stable ever since....


I wonder if it is network issues - could it be like the S1, which reboots if there's no signal? I haven't had any reboots, but I couldn't get on to On Demand last night.


----------



## richw

Zaichik said:


> I wonder if it is network issues - could it be like the S1, which reboots if there's no signal? I haven't had any reboots, but I couldn't get on to On Demand last night.


Mine has been rebooting whilst watching live TV, so definitely not a signal loss. Engineer is due this afternoon, so it'll be interesting to see if he does anything other than a straight box swap.


----------



## richw

Another 10 reboots since 10pm last night, and that's just the ones I can work out from the partial recordings.


----------



## Royalflush

cwaring said:


> Had my first one a few minutes ago. Was just FF/REW (can't remember which!) and it froze then re-booted. Was recording two things too  Thank goodness for +1s and repeats


My box has restarted three times now, each time I was navigating the menus while both tuners were recording, is this the same for other people?


----------



## royfox

Seems most people are operating the box when it re-boots.. ie navigating menus, recording two streams and navigating.. could it be a memory issue.. i.e. not enough memory so the box loops and goes into a sleep state awaiting the loop pickup when memory is free??? then times out eventually and sends a re-boot???

sounds like it to me..


----------



## richw

Mine has previously rebooted when I'm not even in the house. I accept that I may be a special case though


----------



## yerksha puddin

Please, could someone who knows how, link this to the "Close encounters of an engineer kind" thread.


----------

